# Help Finding a TRT source



## hogs4us2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi everyone,


I've been on a TRT regiment for about 2 years started out as "HRT on demand" and then it sold out to another company and then sold out again and now its called "NEW ERA."

When I first started the price was pretty reasonable but over a 2 year time span it has gone up 1000% because now they require you to buy stuff that at first I was told I wouldn't need to use because TRT is for life but now you have to buy HCG, AD, and although I understand the AD, I just  don't need it at 200mg of test a week.

So I was wondering who everyone else was using and what its costing you?


This thread could be a big help to a lot of people and one of them being me.


Thanks for all the feedback in advance!


----------



## Magical (Aug 18, 2015)

I originally got on TRT through a hormone clinic like yourself, very pricey. I went see a specialist and told them I wanted them to oversee my TRT treatment. Much cheaper man.


----------



## DF (Aug 18, 2015)

A few of us have ditched New Era because of their new protocol.  I have pretty much just switched to UGL & managing trt myself.


----------



## riprockwell (Aug 18, 2015)

Magical said:


> I originally got on TRT through a hormone clinic like yourself, very pricey. I went see a specialist and told them I wanted them to oversee my TRT treatment. Much cheaper man.



I agree.  It is insane now pricey these companies can get.  I self medicated for a while but after being on for some time (and being older now), it is a lot easier to find a doctor to oversee your protocol.  I was with a TRT company, left them and self medicated.  Then I got with a local hormone and anti-aging center they opened up and I get an occasional bottle of test from them just to keep a script, etc.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 18, 2015)

Haha we were all once part of maximus and then new era, i found a doc who will script me test, and go thru a pharmacy for my hcg and ai.... G2g

Hrt groups ive researched:

Ageless mens health:
Takes insurance
Wont let u self inject (reason y i did not go thru them)

Defy medical:
John crissler now works with them as well
I dont like paying the prices most want

Lifexmd : sponsor here and at TID:
Ive chatted with mike and a few others from there,

Im considering becoming a rep for them as we lost our last rep and i like their group

Wellness fitness and nutrition
Purchased 1 time my entire hrt protocol :
deca/test/hcg/ai 

Great prices
Not sure they are legit at all
(Been warned that they maybe an ugl basically trying to be legit) 

Lowtestosterone.com:
Great prices like around 2 bills per month for everything (isnt bad)

They have grown and have docs almost everywhere....

(Ill add more tonight as ive been doing this for years and have a few (maybeee 10 or so) more hrt groups ive had contact with....


This should be stickied and turned into a TRT COMPANY REVIEW THREAD!!

We need something like this so people can discuss pros and cons of each company


----------



## j2048b (Aug 19, 2015)

After i had been with both i found a D.O. Not an md, explained id been on test for about 8 yrs or so, and he had no issues writting me a script for test only and slin pins


----------



## KingBee (Aug 19, 2015)

Epoch Health. 
Takes insurance.
First bloods are free.
Let's you self inject at home If more than 45 miles from home. 
Monitors blood levels closely. 
Cost me $30 co-pay per visit and $30 per 10ml vial of test. 
Weekly injection protocol.
They have several locations nation wide.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 19, 2015)

KingBee said:


> Epoch Health.
> Takes insurance.
> First bloods are free.
> Let's you self inject at home If more than 45 miles from home.
> ...



they seem ok, but i dont live near one, so would they still assist in my trt needs??? highly doubt it as ud prolly have to go in for a few appointments per year??


----------



## j2048b (Aug 20, 2015)

ive also been a member over at ironmagazineforums, i started a trt review thread over there actually 1 year ago precisely, and it has a lot of companies reviewed in it that ive either called, or others have, or that others have used... 

not sure i can post a link to that review thread? so if ur interested google up the forums over there and look in their trt section, same screen name as ive always had...

or maybe i can somehow move it all over here as a copy paste or something?


----------



## j2048b (Aug 20, 2015)

ALSO THIS BIG TIDBIT OF INFO MIGHT JUST HELP SOME PEOPLE OUT TREMENDOUSLY:

If u go to google earth and type in compounding pharmacies (state, town)  there should be some that come up and u simpy call them and ask for a  list of docs that they deal with that prescribe the items ur looking for  and simply call each and do a telephone interview and see how u would  fit in with them..... U can then choose a doc fairly easily....ask, if any you choose to call, if they take insurance?


----------



## j2048b (Aug 20, 2015)

hcg doctors listing care of excalemale trt forums:


http://excelmale.com/hcg-docs-short.pdf

ok to post per admin...

thanks


----------

